# Saudi-led forces strike rebel bases in Yemen as Iran warns of 'dangerous step'



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

A coalition of Arab nations led by
Saudi Arabia launched airstrikes
against military bases held by Shiite
Houthi rebels in Yemen early
Thursday, as Iran warned that Riyadh
was taking a "dangerous step."

The statement Thursday from
Tehran's Foreign Ministry
spokeswoman Marzieh Afkham did
not name Saudi Arabia but called the
airstrikes an "invasion." The statement
went on to claim that the campaign
would worsen the already
deteriorating security situation in
Yemen.

Saudi-led forces strike rebel bases in Yemen as Iran warns of 'dangerous step' | Fox News

]


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I found this news interesting in that Saudi Arabia acted on it's own. Perhaps they are getting a little nervous the circle of terror is collapsing around them?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This isn't good. If it turns into a Sunni vs Shia war, who will bummer back? My guess is the sunnis. This could turn ugly in a hurry.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe if just understood their believes and gave them a job they would settle down.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Maybe if just understood their believes and gave them a job they would settle down.


Genesis 16-12 "He will be a wild donkey of a man; his hand will be against everyone and everyone's hand against him, and he will live in hostility toward all his brothers." I don't think 5000 years of history will be changed by any of Obama's "shovel ready" jobs.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe they don't like the idea of living in the shadow of a nuclear Iran.


----------



## KarVer (Oct 30, 2014)

Ark laxative, 
Imo B.O. stink, will do nothing at the beginning again. Wait it out for a while then support the winning side, consequences be darned. An I agree it will all get very bad in a hurry... 
- this attack by Saudi Arabia will now get hostile reactions to them by terrorism divisions. Including those supported by Iran.. maybe istg..we Americans are failing our friends, an allies. our government imo should find ways to "support" those that look favorable with us. If Yemen is under rebel siege (by terrorist "soldiers") an we sit on the sidelines an sip cool aid watching the fight we are no better than the "Rebels". ...


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

maybe they will all turn each other into "glass".. and solve many problems. 

the enemy of our enemy.. is still our enemy..


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If Iran wants to be top dog, why not nuke the Saudis, UAE, Qatar, Kuwait. No oil from the radio active oil fields for 100,000 years. Now is or is not Iran in the catbird seat? Just saying.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Yemen has been a hot spot for terrotist training for atleast 20 years. You know things are bad when the president of the country vacates. Situation for the Saudis is no different then when Iraq took over Kuwait & so was at their border.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'd be willing to bet that the strike planes flew out of King Khalid? Faisal? base in Khakis Mushayt. Many moons ago I worked there. Yemen was real close by, down over the escarpment. They had F15 and F5 at that time.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Additionally, who do you think maintains and trains those pilots and planes? Loads and maintains the weapon systems? US civilian contractors. That was part of the deal, we sell you stuff and equipment, we provide training and support.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> This isn't good. If it turns into a Sunni vs Shia war, who will bummer back? My guess is the sunnis. This could turn ugly in a hurry.


Wait a minute, maybe I am confused? Thinking about all the leeway bummer is giving to the Iranians, maybe he will throw in with the shias? But what about that Saudi oil... SHTF.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Wait a minute, maybe I am confused? Thinking about all the leeway bummer is giving to the Iranians, maybe he will throw in with the shias? But what about that Saudi oil... SHTF.


Isn't that the kick in the head? He was raised Sunni, is a member of the Muslim Brotherhood according to the Egyptian military, helped the MB pull a coup in Egypt, yet seems to be buds with Iran.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If I were any of those people I wouldn't trust his ass as far as I could throw him.


----------

